
Netflix Doing a Choose Your Own Adventure TV Show for Adults - mpv89
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-12-05-netflix-choose-your-own-adventure-tv-show-for-adults
======
pmart123
This seems like a reaction to HBO's Mosaic app? The app/show hasn't released
yet, but I would imagine Netflix wants a foot in the door if its a success.
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/08/hbo-
mosaic/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/08/hbo-mosaic/)

